# Windscreen printed numerical coding (picture link)



## astonvu (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone know how to read the code as shown in the picture ?

www.geocities.com/tfstb/nissan.jpg

I mean E1 in the circle. Most of the cars in Asia are E4, this is the pic. Captured in UK.

What are the remaining codes represent ?

Can you give me some website link for this kind of reference for more info ?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Im no expert but im guessing a part no.?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I really think its a region code. Where the glass was made.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's a guess, but....

Nissan, duh 
the factory, or company that produced it for Nissan.
stating its laminated, makes it us roadworthy
43R - 001585 would be the part #
AS1 M1250 DOT 682 - more legality stuff for it to be useable in this country.


hope im right, and hope that helped


----------

